# Target Panic



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny reading these posts saying i have a llittle target panic.There is no such thing you either have it or dont.One of the fastest ways to improvement is being honest with yourself and imposing the work & discipline it takes to get better.Not meant to slam anybody this is meant for myself also. As archers to improve you have to brutally honest at times to improve.


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never understood target panic ? 18 yrs. of shooting a bow and never had it, really dont know what it is. Anytime Im shooting at a target I just draw and shoot. If I miss that perfect spot, No Biggie I have more arrows. But I only shoot at targets for fun (games) or after making a change to my set up.


----------



## 4wd-n-archery (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been shooting for quite a few years as well. This is the first time I have ever heard of "target panic". I don't know what it is either. 
Could anyone elaborate?
I have heard of "buck fever", also known as "buck anger" by Louis in the movie Deliverance. This seems to have a way of working itself out after 10 or 15 deer kills. I almost kind of miss it sometimes. I suspect target panic is something different though.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shadek you asked for it here it comes,panic is the conscious mind that is trying real hard to do 2 things at the same time which is impossible.example; while aiming your mind floats between the release and the sight trying real hard to get the perfect shot or center. this puts STRESS on the mind, because of the fear of missing the center. there are many forms of panic, like punching, freezing , flinching, hair triggers,or triggers that move and dont go off, cant shoot, buck fever, many more...facts have shown that most archers 90% or more have some type of panic..but most of them deny the facts...that they have it...


----------



## 4wd-n-archery (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow. That sounds awful. 
Maybe it helps that I am just satisfied if I don't miss the target all together. 
If my expectations are low, then when I nail the bullseye, it is just a happy bonus. Guess it is kind of a glass half empty, glass half full frame of mind. If you are so concerned about nailing the bullseye that you are going to be devastated if you miss, it equates to alot of pressure to perform.


----------

